# Best price for 2009 tarmac pro sl and sl2 frameset/module?



## freezing_snowman (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi, any idea how much does the 2009 tarmac pro sl/sl2 cost in most LBS at the moment? And how much do I need to top up to get the module?

Thanks.


----------



## daniyarm (Aug 19, 2008)

SL ~$1700
SL2 ~$2900

Based on a conversation with Specialized customer service they have a couple of Saxo Bank SL2s left for $1450 dealer price (I just picked one up), and regular black/red color for regular price. 2009 Pro SL frames are all gone, 2010 should be available in a week or so.

Call Specialized customer service so they can check stock for you.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Those are the list prices (MSRP).
Earlier this year, I was able to get very nice discount, as a local Spec'y dealer was a club sponsor.
A "club with priveleges" might be your best bet.


----------



## WillsDad (Aug 30, 2004)

Am I misreading this, or did you score a SL2 direct from Specialized for $1450?


----------



## daniyarm (Aug 19, 2008)

I scored it for $1700, it's $1450 dealer price.


----------



## FLEMZ (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm able to score a 09 Tarmac SL2 for $1900 in the red and black colour. I'm not too familiar with the SL2 as i don't have a LBS near me to go check them out. Would i be stupid to pass this up? thanks guys
this is the frame colour


----------



## daniyarm (Aug 19, 2008)

Get it. It's an awesome frame and you'll love riding it.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

daniyarm said:


> SL ~$1700
> SL2 ~$2900
> 
> Based on a conversation with Specialized customer service they have a couple of Saxo Bank SL2s left for $1450 dealer price (I just picked one up), and regular black/red color for regular price. 2009 Pro SL frames are all gone, 2010 should be available in a week or so.
> ...


This, I got the last 54 Team module they had.


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

*Ebay* will be the place to look.

You'll see mine there once my SL3 frame comes in.


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Blade-Runner said:


> *Ebay* will be the place to look.
> 
> You'll see mine there once my SL3 frame comes in.


when do you expect to have the new SL3?


----------



## freezing_snowman (Apr 13, 2009)

Blade-Runner said:


> *Ebay* will be the place to look.
> 
> You'll see mine there once my SL3 frame comes in.


how much is the sl3 frameset?


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

Should be out in late Oct. As for MSRP I don't know.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

freezing_snowman said:


> how much is the sl3 frameset?


Same as SL2. List of $3300, probably sell in most shops for $2900.


----------



## Jake25 (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow I was looking for a thread like this

I talked my LBS down to about $1200+tax for a 2009 Pro SL frame, I'm assuming this is a good price.


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

FYI, I'll more then likely be selling my 09' SL2 frame with the SRAM Red cranks for around $2k.


----------



## pgk (Jun 30, 2008)

Blade-Runner said:


> FYI, I'll more then likely be selling my 09' SL2 frame with the SRAM Red cranks for around $2k.


 What size frame do you have?


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

It's a 54cm


----------



## pgk (Jun 30, 2008)

Sweet looking Tarmac man! PM me when your ready to sell, if my finances are what I think they will be here shortly I might have some interest in your frameset.

Thanks Pete


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Blade-Runner said:


> It's a 54cm


Beautiful bike!



Blade-Runner said:


> 10' Epic Marathon 29er (On Order)
> 10' S-Works Tarmac SL3 Frame Set (On Order)
> 09' SJ HT Marathon 29er
> 09' S-Works Tarmac SL2 with SRAM Red
> ...


And that's a very impressive roster of high-end Specialized bikes! Do you work in a Specialized bike store perhaps?


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

..............


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

ukbloke said:


> Beautiful bike!
> 
> 
> 
> And that's a very impressive roster of high-end Specialized bikes! Do you work in a Specialized bike store perhaps?


Race for one and help out in the store when needed. :wink:


----------

